
Dolphin Emulator – The New Era of HLE Audio - mmastrac
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2015/08/19/new-era-hle-audio/
======
nitrogen
I love seeing the progress people are making in preserving our modern cultural
heritage in Dolphin, BSNES, etc. More posts like this, please :-) and great
work.

The broken loop sample sounds almost like it could be something from Autechre.

------
emptybits
An observation ... Soundcloud's "samples-over-time thumbnail" actually serves
a useful purpose in these side-by-side comparisons: You can _see_ before
listening that there is a difference or something "missing" in one versus the
other.

------
Ebbit
This was a fun read, I had no idea that the "Zelda" games used a different
audio code than all the other offerings.

------
anon4
I'm wondering why Nintendo haven't killed this project already. They usually
don't tolerate any fan-use of their IP or anything enabling piracy... I wonder
if they're actually using this project internally for something.

~~~
slashink
I don't think you can kill it in the same way you can't force Intel to stop
selling CPUs because they enable piracy. There is loads of emulators out there
that would get shutdown if it were true.

